# LGB 22490 Genesis Diesel Locomotive - LED Lights Voltage



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

What's the voltage of the LED lights in these locomotives? A customer bought an ESU 5XL decoder from me and plans to install it into his Genesis doing a clean install by removing all the old factory circuit board. Another hobbyist tells me the Cab Light is the only incandescent light in the diesel but didn't know what voltage it is......anyone know?

The LGB 22490 User Guide gives no information on the lights installed apparently because they are hard wired.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I trust no one, test it yourself.


isolate the leads to the "lamp", i.e. bypass any resistors.
test with an ohmmeter, try both polarities, if you get resistance both ways and the same reading, it is an incandescent bulb.
Take out your variable power supply and dial up the voltage. Start at 2.7 for LED, and 1.5 for incandescent.
Greg


----------

